# Menü im Applet



## Bricktop (17. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit einem JApplet, in das ich eine Menüleiste einbauen will. Dieses Applet soll in dem Browser-Fenster bleiben, also darf kein JFrame benutzen. Ich habe es auf diesem Wege probiert:

```
class applet extend JApplet {

                ...

		JMenuBar bar = new JMenuBar();
		JMenu menu = new JMenu();
		JMenuItem mi = new JMenuItem("test");
		menu.add(mi);
		bar.add(menu);
		this.add(bar, BorderLayout.NORTH);

                ...
}
```
Das Programm wird kompiliert und gestartet, allerdings kann man so die Menüleiste nicht sehen. Gibt es vielleicht einen anderen Weg, oder mache ich hier irgendwas falsch?

Danke im voraus

Mike


----------



## Sky (17. Mrz 2005)

Gibt es eine Exception in der Konsole? Denn, wenn Du nicht gerade Java 5 nutzt, so führt Zeile 11 zur folgenden Ausgabe:

```
java.lang.Error: Do not use applet.add() use applet.getContentPane().add() instead
   at javax.swing.JApplet.createRootPaneException(JApplet.java:203)
   at javax.swing.JApplet.addImpl(JApplet.java:225)
   at java.awt.Container.add(Container.java:518)
   [...]
```

Ansonsten kann es natürlich auch sein, dass die JMenuBar angezeigt wird, Du sie aber nicht sehen kannst, weil dein Menü keinen Titel hat.
Ändere doch mal die Zeile 7 wie folgt ab:

```
JMenu menu = new JMenu("Irgendwas reinschreiben");
```


----------



## Bricktop (17. Mrz 2005)

vielen Dank, das hat geholfen   

Benutze noch Java 1.4, mein Code sieht aber eigentlich so aus (deshalb keine Exception):

```
public class applet extend JApplet { 

  public void init() {
		myPanel panel = new myPanel();
		this.getContentPane().add(panel);	
}

class myPanel extends JPanel {

                ...

      JMenuBar bar = new JMenuBar();
      JMenu menu = new JMenu("menu");
      JMenuItem mi = new JMenuItem("test");
      menu.add(mi);
      bar.add(menu);
      this.add(bar, BorderLayout.NORTH);

                ... 
}
```


----------

